# Ancienne partition BootCamp perdue suite à mauvaise manipulation



## kred91 (9 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Suite à une mauvaise procédure de désinstallation de BootCamp sur mon mac book pro je me retrouve avec mon SSD amputé de 40Gb. Je ne parviens pas à réutiliser cette espace.

Pourriez vous m'aider ?
Cordialement


----------



## kred91 (9 Octobre 2017)

J'ai finalement trouvé la réponse sur un post d'il y a un an. La réponse était de Macomaniac. Je la copie :


> C'est vrai qu'il est pas mal dégonflé ton *Volume Logique*. C'est la partition *disk1s2* du HDD qui a perdu plus de *500 Go*(lesquels avaient dû être soustraits pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* > partition dont l'espace, après sa suppression, n'a pas été réalloué).
> 
> Alors voici la commande récupératrice (saisis-la par copier-coller) :
> Code (Text):
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (10 Octobre 2017)

*kred*

Je vois que tu fais partie des « auto-solubles » (si je puis m'exprimer ainsi) -


----------

